# Kidou Senshi Gundam 00 The Movie



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 4, 2010)

Well it's 2010, with a new year comes new games, new lives, and also new Gundams. Its been almost a year since Gundam 00 S2 ended and I totally forgot about the movie that's supposed to debut sometime this year. Excited, I went to look up more about the movie and the new Gundams that will appear. I'm pretty excited about what I found.







Upper left: GNT-0000 00 Qan[T], the successor to of course 00 Gundam. Unit piloted by Setsuna F. Seiei
Upper right: GN-010 Gundam Zabanya, the successor to the Cherudim Gundam. Unit piloted by Lockon Stratos
Bottom left: GN-011 Gundam Harute, the successor to the Arios Gundam. Unit piloted by  Allelujah/Hallelujah Haptism.
Bottom right: CB-002 Raphael Gundam, the successor to the Seravee Gundam. Unit piloted by Tieria Erde.



Spoiler



How the fuck is Tieria back is beyond me. We already know he's dead and merged with Veda.



What I find interesting is besides the 00 Qan[T], the others are names taken from the Qur’an.

Anyone else excited for this movie?


----------



## Cermage (Jan 4, 2010)

i really should watch the second season of this, kinda dropped it after the first episode of it after most of the team somehow came back.


----------



## BoxShot (Jan 4, 2010)

He could do the clone crap Ribbons did?


----------



## Shakraka (Jan 4, 2010)

.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 4, 2010)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> They use some kind of a "Holo-Tieria" for the gendum movie.
> 
> There is a trailer or something of the sort. I can't remember exactly since it was back in like October or something and because I don't really care much for pretty-boys in gundams in space.





This trailer perhaps? I can see what you're talking about now since I saw him appear out of nowhere.


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 5, 2010)

I thought the series ended pretty badly with a ton of unanswered questions.  I don't think the movie will be long enough to conclude the series but meh, I'm still looking forward to it.


----------



## da_head (Jan 5, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> What I find interesting is besides the 00 Qan[T], the others are names taken from the Qur’an.
> 
> Anyone else excited for this movie?


hmm that is very interesting. though setsuna is from afghanistan, so maybe that's where they're coming from.

but yeah, psyched for this =D


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 14, 2010)

holy shit im at the end of teh first season and im going crazy. This series blows the rest out of the water.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 15, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> holy shit im at the end of teh first season and im going crazy. This series blows the rest out of the water.


Don't be crazy now. 00 is practically Gundam Wing.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 15, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 ok ok


----------

